# Price Check 1967 GTO



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

It's time to sell my GTO project, new T/A radials ,disc brakes, suspension with boxed trailing arms, sway bars, tranny rebuilt, driveshaft rebuilt, new heater core rebuilt A/C, new Greenline gauges, Gardner exhaust system still in boxes, gear reduction starter, new looms basically everything but the engine.
I have no idea what to ask for it, I have over 60K into it. I expect to take a huge loss on this car but I would like to know what it is worth in this condition.
Ca. black plate car, I am the 3rd owner and the registration is current. 
See my photos for pics, it is all done and ready for your engine.
Insurance is now due and I need to cut my losses, any idea what I should ask for it?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

No idea, Eric, but sad to hear the news. Jim didn't come through with your engine? You would be able to get most of your $$$ back if it were a running/driving car. As is, without an engine, you'd be lucky to get 20k for it. What's the story on your engine???


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Don't know for sure, maybe Oct. or Nov. on the engine.
I am having health issues and I don't think I will be able to finish the car and was just wondering what I could get for it as is.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I have 2k cash.


----------

